# Clotted cream consistency



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Hello!
My first post in your amazing forums. I searched my question but couldn't find an answer. I made clotted cream in my crockpot and it turned out fabulous. Almost no liquid left over, beautifully smooth (I carefully scrapped off the yellow crust on the top before chilling). But it is very stiff--stiffer than crisco I would say. I've never had it but in my imagination it was much softer and more spreadable. This would crumble a scone if you tried to spread it, I think. If I make another batch should I cook less long to get a softer result? Can I put it in my mixer and add in some fresh cream to loosen it? Or is it the way it is supposed to be? 

Thank you so much in advance!
annc3333


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome annc3333!

I think that batch is totally ruined! 
(I'll give you my address and you can send it to _me_ for proper disposal...)

I've never had it get that stiff so I'm not sure if it is a time and/or a temperature thing but that is where I would look first. You may want to share your time and temp to get a much better answer than mine! I no longer have ready access to non-ultrapasturized cream and haven't made that in quite while. I remember 180F for about 12 hours in a shallow pan as a starting point.

If it is really too thick for you, even after stirring, I think you could add a little cream to loosen, I don't think it would cause separation. I've never tried that myself though so maybe someone with more recent experience that 20 years ago can help.

If it has good flavor, I know that I would still find a way to use it!

Again, welcome and good luck!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Clotted cream should have a consistency similar to Greek yogurt or spreadable cream cheese.


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

sgmchef said:


> Greetings and welcome annc3333!
> 
> I think that batch is totally ruined!
> (I'll give you my address and you can send it to _me_ for proper disposal...)
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I put it in the crockpot on warm for about 12 hours. I checked the temp and when I went to bed it was about 180 or so...might have warmed from there. I am going to add some cream and see if I can soften it up some!


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Pat Pat said:


> Clotted cream should have a consistency similar to Greek yogurt or spreadable cream cheese.


Then mine is definitely too hard. I'll mess around with it...


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

annc3333 said:


> Then mine is definitely too hard. I'll mess around with it...


I can definitely tell you that mixing in whole milk didn't work and ruined the batch I had. In case anyone reads this some time. I will make another batch but leave in only about 9 hours instead of 12. And then I will have ingredients on hand to make mock clotted cream just in case.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

What is this mock clotted cream you speak of?

The best substitute in my opinion is mascarpone, beaten with some whipping cream.


----------

